
Show HN: COVID Inc. - kelvinzhang
https://covidinc.io
======
wyc
A good amount of work has been put into this visualization for sure, and there
are certainly significant overlaps with today's situation and that /game/.
However, this misses the mark for me in terms of tastefulness.

~~~
enumjorge
For those missing context, there’s a video game called Plague Inc. that has
seen an uptick of interest due to the corona virus. I haven’t played it
personally but I believe this post is a visualization of COVID-19 infection
data in the style of that game.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Yes, it's precisely that. A recreation of Plague Inc.'s UI, but with real
data.

------
gumby
My personal wish is that more of these data be presented on a per capita
basis. It's great that Australia's numbers are low but Australia (my home
country) has half the population of California (where I currently live).

~~~
kelvinzhang
Hi, the dots are currently generated on a per capita basis, although it not be
as visible since we use a log scale. We're working on adding per capita
tooltips though!

------
hejdirk
It just says "please rotate your device", but that doesn't work.

~~~
kelvinzhang
Hey there! For the map to display properly your device needs to be in
landscape mode; if you're using the site on a phone, please make sure "auto
rotate device" is turned on and try again. Sorry about that :)

